# Konig Helium Bronze Wheels



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

How do you think the Konig Helium Bronze Wheels in 15in would look on a 96 black 200sx?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i would think so. i have them on my white 200sx and they look bad ass on it. i don't see a problem with them on your black 200. they should look phat.


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

do you have any pictures of them on your car snkee200sx?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

no i don't really have access to post my pics on the net. but when i do i will.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

you can goto www.tiresplus.com andsee how they would look on your car.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

those are the wheels i want, unless i can afford a set of volk racing


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im def. thinking of Bronze on my white....something like this...










how about a pic of those Konigs??


----------

